
Responding to a Potential Job Offer in an Interview - simplegeek
https://medium.com/@wyounas/responding-to-a-potential-job-offer-in-an-interview-70ba258ec4e5
======
rzzzwilson
I would have to agree. A hypothetical question like that, not an _offer_ note,
deserves one of two answers, either "I would consider it and get back to you
within <short time>", or "let's find out".

